# Someone's Burnt Their Fingers!!!



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Someones got carried away







this is a copy by the chap who makes the vairious SAS/SBS CWC style, divers watches and other military clones sold on E-bay. You can buy this off his listings for about Â£200









Plenty of tell tale signs but surly a Heuer watch with a Sea Gull movemet is a give away to anyone.

LOOK HERE

Only difference between these listings is this give away pic.










Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sadly, let the buyer beware.









Honesty is only valued by the honest, these days. Thankfully the RLT forum has a majority of honest people that reflect the attitude of the forum owner. What an old fart (sorry boss).









Unlike some other places.







:*****:

Can anyone make a tw*t smilie?
















Werbung:-

I prefer to deal "in house" rather than at auction these days.









Too many "barra boys" out there for my liking. :*****:

If the price and goods don't seem right, keep your wad in your pocket. 

As a wise person once said.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it just me or is Stan slowly turning into yoda









No offence meant old man


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is it just me or is Stan slowly turning into yoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking with knob instead of brain, stupid is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is Stan slowly turning into yoda
> ...


I have to admit it took me far too many years to realise that









I`m much happeir since I did


----------

